# Perfect HUGE housing/cage for rabbits!



## Bunny Kisses (Nov 16, 2011)

My dad found the perfecthousing for my Flemish Giant Rabbit!! It's $83 and is huge! Check this out:

This one ships to Canada and the other link doesn't: http://www.dogkennels.com/dog-kennels/ships-to-you/6996+6997+26.cfm

http://www.dogkennels.com/dog-kennels/dog-exercise-pens/48ingoldexercisepenwdr.cfm


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks roomy enough.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 16, 2011)

x-pens are great. But why not pick one up from your local pet store? Save on shipping. And usually you can scoop them up much cheaper when their on sale.


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 16, 2011)

looks good to me pet store sounds good too, see if they can do you a deal on delivery etc, i always thought if you dont ask you dont get


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 16, 2011)

I bought an x-pen for Layla, the 30" high midwest one on Amazon. I have free student prime shipping in 2 days, sooo I go with that one. My local pet store charges $120 for that same one and I got it for $40 with free 2 day shipping. Sometimes local pet stores just can't compete..


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 16, 2011)

Check Kijiji or Craigslist. You can usually find used ones that are still in good condition and cheaper than new ones. You should check local stores so you have a base price to not go over as some people do try to sell things for more than you an buy them new.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Dec 4, 2011)

:yeahthat:
i just bought one today at petsmart for less than $30.


----------



## Krissa (Dec 5, 2011)

Speaking of which, I just switched to an x-pen for my Californian. I love it. He's is 36 in high. But I wish I would have purchased a 'walk through' one. 

So I am going to buy a second X-pen of the walk through type. I recently got a new baby Flemish. Would an adult flemish be able to jump over a 30 inch high pen? What about a 24 inch? As I have stated before I am new to the giant bunny breeds. I was going to house her differently but I love the new X-pen so much. They really have a lot of room to play in one.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 5, 2011)

*Krissa wrote: *


> So I am going to buy a second X-pen of the walk through type. I recently got a new baby Flemish. Would an adult flemish be able to jump over a 30 inch high pen? What about a 24 inch? As I have stated before I am new to the giant bunny breeds. I was going to house her differently but I love the new X-pen so much. They really have a lot of room to play in one.


I would not recommend a 24" pen. Many rabbits can get out of these without too much trouble. A Flemish could easily stand up and be taller than the pen. If you have other stuff in the pen, he could use it to jump out. A 30 or 36 inch would be better.


----------



## tamsin (Dec 5, 2011)

I think these are great, and you can attach several together. It's the best compromise between free range and not having everything you'd prefer not eaten munched on lol.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 6, 2011)

Krissa, get the 36. I got the 30, and my 15 week old flemmie can stretch so her nose is equal to the top. Not sure if 6 more inches will be much of a deterrent in a few months, but it might be


----------



## Krissa (Dec 6, 2011)

OneTwoThree wrote:


> Krissa, get the 36. I got the 30, and my 15 week old flemmie can stretch so her nose is equal to the top. Not sure if 6 more inches will be much of a deterrent in a few months, but it might be



Thanks for the advise - last thing I want to to come home and find a huge rabbit on my kitchen stove :biggrin:


----------



## lapaki (Dec 12, 2011)

My little 4.5lb bunny "Zoom-Zoom" can easily jump out of a 30" X-Pen (with plenty of room to spare).

I have a 36" now, but he can jump that high as well. He hasn't jumped out of the 36 yet, but I have found him rummaging around on my kitchen counter a few times, and that is 36" high.

I'd like to get a 42 incher, but for some reason those seem to be the most expensive (even more than the 48").


----------



## Pipp (Dec 12, 2011)

I hope you're not planning on housing your rabbit outside in something like that? :confused2: Its great but for indoor use or for supervised playtime only. They can easily be knocked over by a predator trying to get in (or in some cases an unruly giant wanting to get out! My Mikael can jump that high when he wants to). 
But generally speaking they come in really handy.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Krissa (Dec 12, 2011)

All my pets are indoor pets. 

The rabbits do go outside in the spring/summer/fall, but only if I'm out there with them. It is nice to read a good book while watching your babies enjoy some sunshine.:biggrin:


----------



## mzkitty (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm curious as to how you would have this in your home without the bunnies moving the entire thing around the room? I had that problem with a playpen I made with NIC.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a 36" x-pen and I'll tell you now...my French Lop doe can jump over the thing. It's what I was using to separate the stall I have them in sections, so they can't go under the hanging cages and get peed on. Doesn't work with her. She hops over, then runs around in the only area I don't want her in. LOL


----------



## lapaki (Dec 20, 2011)

Yea, they really jump a lot higher than you'd expect, don't they? As far as I can tell my 36" Ex-Pen is keeping the Zoomer contained.

However, he's a free roaming house bunny and I only lock him up when I leave the house, so it wouldn't surprise me at all to discover that he's jumping out after I leave, and jumping back in when he hears me coming up the stairs. LOL! Considering how many times he has outsmarted me in the past, it might be more surprising to find out he's not doing that.

Luckily, he's very well behaved.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 20, 2011)

Zoomer sounds so cute! I can almost see him now. He's running around outside the pen, hears you coming, and thinks, "Darn, gotta get back" and beats feet back inside his pen. LOL


----------



## lapaki (Dec 20, 2011)

mzkitty wrote:


> I'm curious as to how you would have this in your home without the bunnies moving the entire thing around the room? I had that problem with a playpen I made with NIC.


Ex-Pens are pretty heavy. But I suppose a determined bunny could move one. Some people anchor them with furniture. Some people build a base for it (with a lip to keep the pen in place).

I use mine as a gate between my living room and kitchen. So I cut one panel in half and anchored it to each wall, then clipped 4 sections of the pen (including the gate) in between. When I want to use it as a portable pen, I just un-clip the 4 panels, clip that to the left over 3 panels and have a 7 panel pen.


----------

